# ID Please



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

My Crypt flowered, I believe it's a Wendtii, can someone confirm it? Thanks! :lol:

Pictures here: http://www.arofanatics.com/members/stocker/cryptflower/


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Your plant looks a lot closer to C. undulata. I looked at C. wendtii on Jan Bastmeijer's web pages and none of the flowers look like yours.


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

ah.. OK, i took a look at Jan Bastmeijer's web pages, and it looks similair, could be... i plan to submerge it, and we'll see what happens... It's pretty tall (about 10") emersed.


----------

